# Bass vs. Turtle



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

crazy story today while fishing a private pond. I was trying out some different techniques , thinking outside the box a little and catching some decent bass and I have fished this pond now for many years and have started to notice a huge snapping turtle with a shell larger than my steering wheel on my truck. I hooked into a bass and while I was fighting it the tugging stopped and there was a constant tension on the line so I thought the bass ran me down into the thick weeds and got stuck so I slowly pulled trying no to snap my line and I started to notice a large round object coming up with my line and it wasn't a bunch of weeds. I couldn't believe it, it was that damn snapping turtle! it had the bass by the throat!!!!! and once it got close to land it let go.

I couldn't believe it at first but the 18'' bass was bleeding pretty good so I knew what I saw was right.

now I have 2 questions.

has this happened to any of you out there?

Are snappers good for ponds, and do they serve any purpose?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have hooked three snappers this year. They all seem to have the hook in their claws like they pick it up with their claws before they eat it. I had no idea that I had snappers. I did notice that this spring I did not see any winter kill when the ice melted. I thought that was strange. Now I know that the snappers ate everything. Someone told me that they eat their weight in fish a day. Thats alot of fish. 00 buckshot works quite well on them.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I have seen it before

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=148314


By the way the bass that this turtle had is still doing well, just missing a chuck of his lower jaw


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I also have some monster snapping turtles but everytime I land one the adrenaline is pumping so hard I forget to get a pic..the one has to be over 50# and alot of 20-30# it seems..just ridiculous looking with weeds and algea growing on them..they are very fierce.. my friend tried to distract it with a stick so I could stick my needle nose pliers by its mouth...well it grabbed the stick and snapped it with a brutal headshake like a rottweiler LOL. tried to net it and it immediately got out of the net now I know the best way is to grab them by the tail if you got the balls..its funny when you are reeling them in and you can feel them touching down with there feet. I dont think they have any ill efffects on my pond though but I have seen some nasty marks on a couple bass


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

fisherman4life42 said:


> crazy story today while fishing a private pond. I was trying out some different techniques , thinking outside the box a little and catching some decent bass and I have fished this pond now for many years and have started to notice a huge snapping turtle with a shell larger than my steering wheel on my truck. I hooked into a bass and while I was fighting it the tugging stopped and there was a constant tension on the line so I thought the bass ran me down into the thick weeds and got stuck so I slowly pulled trying no to snap my line and I started to notice a large round object coming up with my line and it wasn't a bunch of weeds. I couldn't believe it, it was that damn snapping turtle! it had the bass by the throat!!!!! and once it got close to land it let go.
> 
> I couldn't believe it at first but the 18'' bass was bleeding pretty good so I knew what I saw was right.
> 
> ...



Yes. Snapper eat fish babys and adults but thats it! Theyer just there for the food. I fish the snapper out of my pond and either kill em or throw them in my local river.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I found out this year when one smashed my stringer.... Never seen a softshell till this guy though he went after a carp!







[/IMG]


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> I found out this year when one smashed my stringer.... Never seen a softshell till this guy though he went after a carp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is about the size of the one in the pond that is giving me problems. I would hate to kill the beast, but this may be the only option. I'm not quite sure how to go at this...I mean look at the damn thing. Ive done some ballsy things before but this may be pushing it to a new level. which may leave me to one [email protected]


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have caught some big snapping turtles bass fishing before. When I get them in I just grab them by the tail and hold them away from me. If you want to get rid of it maybe try putting some hot dogs out under some type of a cage, when it comes to eat them let the cage fall on it and then take it and dump it in a nearby river or lake.


----------



## ohio catfish (May 2, 2010)

have someone trap them .there good to eat


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

me and thistubes4u were fishing resthaven prefishing for a tourny and he was throwing a spinnerbait and had dead weight while he was reeling in and thought he had a snag and it turned out to be a monster snapper.....had bit down on the blades wasnt even hooked...we got him to the boat and as soon as he let go he got hooked into his foot....that was fun trying to get the hook out and him trying to bite us....this snapper though was easily 30lbs....biggest one ive personally ever seen. Great day though!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fisherman4life42 I also have a dinosaur in my pond. my neighbor said she saw the freak near the shore and it had 3 decent size turtles sunbathing on its back. which is covered in moss and weeds..the thing is just sick..cant wait to catch it again and get pics..this thing is easily pushing 60 pounds


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

check this thing out!


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

BingeAndPurge said:


> YouTube- The Turtleman


does anybody have any contact info for this guy. Hahaha this dude is nuts


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> check this thing out!YouTube- River Monsters: Mother of all Turtles


i hope i never have to come face to face with a turle any where near that size


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

River Monsters is an awesome show. Been watching it a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I was hoping someone else had seen that river monster episode... That turtles neck had to extend a good 1.5'!


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

A few years ago while I was living in IA, I was fishing at the local river and hooked one by accident. I was pulling up some little bluegill/sunnies for bait and the next thing I knew my pole was bent in half. Thought I had a big fish on and starting reeling it up. I was surprised to see a face as big as my fist. Got it to the top of the water and it just reached up and pushed the hook out of its mouth. I never got to see how big it was, but judging by the size of the head I would say "huge" was a good description.

Not exactly related, but about a month ago I was fishing at Blue Limetone and had the biggest bullfrog I've ever seen take my hook. while hanging from my line he was easily as long as my arm from elbow to fingertips from his head to his feet. It took a good 5 minutes to get the hook out of its face. If I were inclined to eat frog legs it would have made a nice meal. Since I am not, it was really annoying.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha I was fishing in the Rocky River for catfish last summer. I got a big hit, not a jumpy or hesitation hit, but a steady strong pull. I set the hook and fought it for 10 minutes. No idea what was on my line, when I got it to shore an enormous snapping turtle ran towards me out of the water. I'm actually not ashamed at all to say I ran away and screamed like a little girl. This turtle was MASSIVE and I definitely didn't expect whatever fish I thought I had to run at me on shore! Haha i took my multi-tool out of my pocket and cut my line after I mustered enough courage to get close enough to get my rod back. I've never seen a turtle that big in the wild! They're out there, and they're frightening!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

mvidec84 said:


> Haha I was fishing in the Rocky River for catfish last summer. I got a big hit, not a jumpy or hesitation hit, but a steady strong pull. I set the hook and fought it for 10 minutes. No idea what was on my line, when I got it to shore an enormous snapping turtle ran towards me out of the water. I'm actually not ashamed at all to say I ran away and screamed like a little girl. This turtle was MASSIVE and I definitely didn't expect whatever fish I thought I had to run at me on shore! Haha i took my multi-tool out of my pocket and cut my line after I mustered enough courage to get close enough to get my rod back. I've never seen a turtle that big in the wild! They're out there, and they're frightening!


I have seen some monsters in the rocky...when sightfishing bass or steelies just spotting one of these will get your heart rate going...I'm sure alot of guys would turn into woosies when one of those comes at you


----------

